# Photoshop or powerplant?



## Jim (Apr 28, 2011)

:LOL2:


----------



## Trcothorn (Apr 28, 2011)

at first i thought wow, but then i noticed how big his finger is, holding that fish right up to the camera


----------



## BassGeek54 (Apr 28, 2011)

I vote photoshop...something about it doesn't look right (besides the finger thing).


----------



## 200racing (Apr 28, 2011)

i think it a georgia giant.the photo was taken for effect.


----------



## arkansasnative (Apr 28, 2011)

^^^ what he said... camera distance along with a hybridized bream.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 28, 2011)

X3


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 28, 2011)

Photoshop of a mounted fish. Notice the white edge on the fins (pixilation remnants), unnatural pose of the fish and plastic gleam to the skin.... and where is that guy's right hand ??? :roll:


----------



## LeviStevenson (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm with ya docwatson....very unnatural pose. I've never had a bluegill do the open mouth flare like that while holding in that fashion. I also see what ya mean about the shellac look about it. Either way....that was one big baitfish!


----------



## LeviStevenson (Apr 28, 2011)

Also....I had no idea Robert Downy Jr. was a fisherman.


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2011)

LeviStevenson said:


> Also....I had no idea Robert Downy Jr. was a fisherman.


 :LOL2:


----------



## 200racing (Apr 28, 2011)

if it was a mounted fish why would you mount it flat with it dorsal fin folded down?


----------



## DocWatson (May 3, 2011)

200racing said:


> if it was a mounted fish why would you mount it flat with it dorsal fin folded down?


I wouldn't, but I've seen many mounts posed in unnatural positions, doing things that the animal/fish would never do in the wild.


----------



## richg99 (May 3, 2011)

I am voting for a real fish; held far out in front to make it look bigger; shot with a small, wide angle lens ( allows for both front and back of the scene to be in focus, sort of).

I've always wondered if people.... who hold fish out two feet in front of them.... actually think that they are fooling anyone who knows fishing. duhhhh rich


----------



## DocWatson (May 3, 2011)

OK Jim... what's the real skinny ??? [-X :LOL2: 

https://bigbluegill.com/photo/big-h...91584&groupUrl=&xgi=&groupId=&page=1#comments


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> OK Jim... what's the real skinny ??? [-X :LOL2:
> 
> https://bigbluegill.com/photo/big-h...91584&groupUrl=&xgi=&groupId=&page=1#comments



I have no idea, It was posted on a local forum so I had to post it here. :lol:


----------



## DocWatson (May 3, 2011)

Jim said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > OK Jim... what's the real skinny ??? [-X :LOL2:
> ...


Reason I ask is that the guy who posted it on this other site seems to be playing with these folks. He hints that it looks like a mount and other odd comments. :?

Edited to add..... I have to say, after a closer inspection of the full size photo, that it is indeed a real photo (fish held close to the camera, but real). No one would go to the trouble of creating this shadow line just for grins.


----------



## richg99 (May 3, 2011)

That is a monstrous bluegill. 

In my little pond, before they stocked the big cats, we had some "bream" bluegill/sunfish that were larger, by far, than anything I ever saw up in the North. 

No where near as large as the one pictured, however. Long growing season, or Utility-heated-lakes sure lets them grow.

Rich


----------



## fender66 (May 4, 2011)

As a photographer and photoshop professional....I'd say it's a real photo, but taken with a wide angle lens and the fish is held way out in front of the guy. It's all about perspective.


----------



## DocWatson (May 5, 2011)

fender66 said:


> As a photographer and photoshop professional....I'd say it's a real photo, but taken with a wide angle lens and the fish is held way out in front of the guy. It's all about perspective.


A photographer & Photoshop pro and you let us go through all that ??? [-X :wink:


----------



## fender66 (May 5, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > As a photographer and photoshop professional....I'd say it's a real photo, but taken with a wide angle lens and the fish is held way out in front of the guy. It's all about perspective.
> ...



Sorry....I was late. Been busy. You should never trust a photo though. I can create images that you'd swear are real when they aren't. Even the shadows that someone mentioned can be done right.

This isn't finished and needs more work, but an example of what can be done in a few minutes. I actually have a full head of hair.

Again....this is a work in progress and not complete so no need to point out the mistakes. I know what they are. :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (May 5, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Sorry....I was late. Been busy. You should never trust a photo though. I can create images that you'd swear are real when they aren't. Even the shadows that someone mentioned can be done right.
> 
> This isn't finished and needs more work, but an example of what can be done in a few minutes. I actually have a full head of hair.
> 
> Again....this is a work in progress and not complete so no need to point out the mistakes. I know what they are. :wink:



Hehehehe I need to get one of them done, Joe wants to shave my head this summer and if the price is right i just might let him. Would be nice to see what ill look like for a bit tho :LOL2:


----------



## DocWatson (May 8, 2011)

Hell, you fixed your teeth. You could have at least trimmed your beard. :wink: 

Nice work. Like you said, quick and dirty, but a good beginning. 8)


----------

